# What do y'all use for dethatching?



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Do y'all rent something have your own? Do you just verticut? Typically what's more effective? Verticutting or a dethatcher (with the tongs)? Is core aeration enough to not have to really worry about dethaching?

I was thinking about getting this. I saw the thread someone put up about the Van Hous but it's not available anymore.

Greenworks 14-Inch 10 Amp Corded Dethatcher 27022 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030BG1HM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_FIG1AbJC8X7K3


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I rented a slit seeder this year and really liked it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I *think* you can topdress with sand for thatch management as well. Considering your remarks about topdressing, you may not have a need to dethatch. If you end up purchasing that dethatcher, please do before and after photos.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

I bought a very used 1970's Hahn verticutter for $50. It was a winter project to rebuild the engine and put in new blades. It lacks all the modern safety devices but works fine for the 2 times I use it a year.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I rented one from HD. Their "power rake" had the tines that moved. It worked well, thinned my lawn out quite a bit.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Do y'all rent something have your own? Do you just verticut? Typically what's more effective? Verticutting or a dethatcher (with the tongs)? Is core aeration enough to not have to really worry about dethaching?
> 
> I was thinking about getting this. I saw the thread someone put up about the Van Hous but it's not available anymore.
> 
> Greenworks 14-Inch 10 Amp Corded Dethatcher 27022 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030BG1HM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_FIG1AbJC8X7K3


I believe that @Redtenchu reviewed one of these?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought a Classen TR-20 that was a Home Depot rental and converted it from flail blades to the vertical slicing blade kit.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Movingshrub

Never heard that about top dressing helping out thatch. I've alwsys heard the opposite that you need to remove as much thatch as possible so the sand could settle.

No that you mention it I'm not sure if I should be going after something else besides side for top dressing?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am glad you asked this question. Researching it helped me find an answer to a different question I had previously.

Turfgrass Maintenance Topdressing from University of Tennessee
https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W161-N.pdf

I think bullet point #1 speaks a bit to controlling thatch, however, I don't think topdressing will replace dethatching.

I was excited to read bullet point #3 about topdressing going into winter to help prevent winter kill. The document does go on to assert - "Turfgrasses are most often topdressed when they are actively growing. Leaves and stems damaged as topdressing materials are applied and mixed with thatch may require several days or weeks to recover."


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about getting this. I saw the thread someone put up about the Van Hous but it's not available anymore.
> ...


I like the Greenworks products, their products normally have good online reviews. I haven't used that specific model, but I am sure it would get the job done (on a budget).


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Movingshrub

Very interesting. So it sounds like it will help break down the thatch as well. Interesting to read.

So now I'm questioning if i should be using just sand or some type of compost or a mixture between the two. We have clay soil here so not sure now about mixing them.

@Ware I'm out of my approved space for lawn equipment from my wife. Only reason I think I can get away with this is I can't store it on the wall or in attic. Don't think I could get away with that.


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

I too was bummed to see the von haus discontinued on amazon, so features-wise, I bought the next closest thing I could find

I've used it once and I was very impressed. I didnt capture any photos while using it, but the results I had seemed consistent with what @Redtenchu posted in his thread about the von haus. Would recommend! :thumbup:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@ATLawn 
Interesting. I saw that one as well, but the reviews on it weren't quite as good and it was slightly more expensive. What advantage does it have over the greenworks besides the bag?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> I am glad you asked this question. Researching it helped me find an answer to a different question I had previously.
> 
> Turfgrass Maintenance Topdressing from University of Tennessee
> https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W161-N.pdf
> ...


This document explains some of my observations applying topdressing. I never drag mat or aggressively brush. The golf people in my state do, in an attempt to tear out shallow rooted grassy weeds infesting the greens. I also do nothing more than flood sand into a lawn with plenty of water. That does more to level out the application and get it into the grass than any manual procedure. By flood, I mean with a high volume of water. I use one of those nozzles that is nothing more than a metal plate with holes drilled into it. What also might work are the nozzles advertised as the "fireman's nozzle" Provided you have the volume and pressure in the hose, those can work. The trigger things that shuts off when you let go is not enough.


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

kur1j said:


> @ATLawn
> Interesting. I saw that one as well, but the reviews on it weren't quite as good and it was slightly more expensive. What advantage does it have over the greenworks besides the bag?


From what I can tell based on the amazon page for the green works, it only comes with the flexible tines, as opposed to the sun joe having the tines AND an additional attachment that has rigid blades. For us warm season folks, the rigid blades suit our needs much better (with exception to st Augustine and centipede).

Both products have high reviews with lots of happy customers. Obviously I can't speak to the quality of the greenworks, nor the longevity of my sun joe considering I've only used it once, but I've been pleased so far and I believe I made the right purchase with the options I was given.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I have one of these. They work well, albeit slow. From @Redtenchu's review of his unit, I would prefer it to have the option of fixed blades, but the spring tines work pretty well. I have since picked up a used fixed blade dethatcher, so I will likely sell this one, but if you have a smaller lot, these are good. The tines appear very similar to the Swardman scarification cartridge actually.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> ... I would prefer it to have the option of fixed blades, but the spring tines work pretty well...


I agree, and the unit @ATLawn linked does have that fixed blade option. I would give either one a shot.


----------

